# I don't get it ...



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

reading some of the recent threads and looking through pictures posted of "collections"... for someone not running a detailing/valleting business and owning just one car ... what is the need for so much product ? Surely once you have the basics/essentials, a foam, clay, polish, wax, sealer etc etc which produces good results and you're happy with... isn't that enough ? Maybe there's more to it than I understand!? Don't get me wrong, I'm not having a pop ... I just don't get it. Obviously, I'm not a true detailer :buffer:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

It could be that people just buy lots of different products to find their Holy Grail. Or they are magpies and just like shiny things


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I have far too many products for our two cars. I just like trying out different products based on what I read on here. Some are better than my usual choices, and then I usually start using them regularly. Some aren't, and that's when I get a but of a surplus. For me, Detailing exists along a very fine line between a hobby and an obsession. The hobby keeps me interested and makes it enjoyable. The obsession means I have to indulge in purchasing 'stuff' in order to get a better shine, beading, cleaner glass, etc etc etc. 

The up-shot is that I have a garage full of stuff lol. 

My name is Cookies, and I'm a Detailing addict. 

😂

Sent from my D6603


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

everything is talked up as the best thing ever so you buy hoping to get that bit shine or beading etc and before you know it you have a shed full of stuff you dont use lol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I try to be sensible and buy only what I need, I have my favorites which I will stick to regardless and I try and not fall in to the trap of buying detailing products just for the sake of it, for example if I want to try a different wax then I won't buy it until my current one runs out. You see it's clever marketing of products that draws us in.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> everything is talked up as the best thing ever so you buy hoping to get that bit shine or beading


The home Detailer ... the Add mans dream


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I try to be sensible and buy only what I need, I have my favorites which I will stick to regardless and I try and not fall in to the trap of buying detailing products just for the sake of it, for example if I want to try a different wax then I won't buy it until my current one runs out. you see it's clever marketing of products that draws us in.
> 
> View attachment 50047


I'm all for that :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

This has been mentioned in threads before. Some people get carried away and keep looking for that 1 product that is better than the last. Then they are selling them off in the sales threads. Same on a lot of forums though you get into something new and go all out to buy loads of stuff that you'll never need. 

Have to include myself in this a bit, when I first joined here although not as bad as some and I quickly realised that products last longer than I thought so I didn't need another one waiting. Coming from a catering background too I have a big ocd about stock control so hate having 2 of anything on a shelf! I'm a nightmare when washing up liquids, shampoos, jams etc are running out and we have a new bottle waiting. Highlight is when I can tip that little bit from the old into the new and get shot of the empty bottle!!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Darlofan said:


> . Highlight is when I can tip that little bit from the old into the new and get shot of the empty bottle!!


:lol::thumb:
Something I'd never previously considered ... but it is strangely satisfying


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Bottom line is it gets a grip, I've never put up so many new shelves in my puff!


----------



## HappyHaggis (Feb 12, 2017)

It's like any pastime/hobby, we love to try new things. I'm a vaper and we call it 'shinyitis.' You should see my collection of tanks and mods! :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

A lot of people just following the hype and searching for that holy grail. 

You soon learn that the products really aren't that much different from each other, and you just burn through a lot of money haha!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> A lot of people just following the hype and searching for that holy grail.
> 
> You soon learn that the products really aren't that much different from each other, and you just burn through a lot of money haha!


Very true lol.

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm just addicted. There I said it:lol:


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

for me personally different stuff works with different cars, both the wife and I have had several cars, plus friends and family...and my neighbour once, lol
so then accumulate products, I don't think you can have enough cloths imo....
and there are always new products coming out to help clean the car etc


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

Buying more than a few waxes put simply is an "Addiction" :thumb:
I for one caught that bug and I'm finally getting around to losing it 
Only after filling 2 flight cases with 12 200ml waxes, enough to last me several lifetimes, just in case I actually live longer than expected :lol:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm definately addicted to waxes, but I use them all. Even if only on a couple of panels. 
I have a few of each product, but I use certain ones on parents cars and work van, special I keep for my car 

It's a hobby, some drink/smoke I go to the gym and clean my car. A lot :lol:


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

When the bug bites it bites hard. I can't believe how many pots of wax I've bought in the past year, it does need to stop!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Now I've filled all the major gaps in the detailing toolkit ie prewash, safe wash, decontamination, polishing, LSP(s!), many different kinds of microfibre  I tend to prefer spending my "detailing budget" on things that will make the limited time I have more productive. For instance I'm looking at getting a hose reel with 15m of high pressure hose and a quick release attachment for the PW and gun to make getting it going and putting it away that bit quicker.

But I can't see myself ending up with a collection of 50 different waxes or half a dozen different kinds of APC


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a lot of wax that's because I love having a choice,i am always buying waxs if one catches my eye or if a wax gets good reviews I want to see first hand what the hype is all about,I have a healthy addiction and as my wife says their is worst things that I can spend my money on!...SJ.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I`ve just bought 10 litres of glass cleaner, i`ll never use it all before i die but it was a bargain :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Nilco Nilglass in B&Q? I have 9.5 litres of that in my cellar, but it does get used in the house as well


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have loads of kit too...

I don't drink, I don,t smoke

This is my hobby, and I enjoy it :thumb: It's nice to have a choice of products

Some like going fishing, can't have enough rods, poles & reels


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

steelghost said:


> Nilco Nilglass in B&Q? I have 9.5 litres of that in my cellar, but it does get used in the house as well


Yup. Just tried it out on the house windows and theres nothing wrong with it :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I worked out at Christmas I had enough waxes and sealants to replace lsp on my single car, every week, for nearly 5 years.

I gave a lot to my nephew who has an even bigger collection than me, at least he's got a chance of using it all before he dies 

To me, it's just a hobby I like to buy stuff for, researching, sometimes reviewing but mostly just enjoying, much like folk might spend on golf or photography.

If I get a 30 quid wax, or a 15 quid QD, spend a few hours enjoying using it, taking the pics, posting on here, even if I never use it again, that's pretty good value for money "entertainment" for me. Round of golf and a few beers can hit 40-50 quid quite easily, I enjoy doing that too.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Have way too much stuff, and as a teacher I barely seem to find the time to clean the car properly, and then when I do the weather is atrocious.


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Dentist friend asked me to polish his brass sign with my buff, did that and being bored took it to the shed and gave it a coat of sealent and then two coats of polish.

Cookies when and were is the next DA meeting I think a hobby has become an addiction.

Wee Man


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

As with many hobbies when you enjoy it you don't see the money you spend as a waste. I enjoy mountain biking and I'm always seeing people with the latest greatest gear or buying new 3k bikes every year. Detailing is a cheap hobby in my eyes.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

wish wash said:


> As with many hobbies when you enjoy it you don't see the money you spend as a waste. I enjoy mountain biking and I'm always seeing people with the latest greatest gear or buying new 3k bikes every year. Detailing is a cheap hobby in my eyes.


Cheap hobby, how come I spent around £10,000 on wax alone :lol:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

For me maybe I'm a hoarder. I also have 40 or so pairs of trainers. There are only so many products one needs, but I do friends and families cars as well. That's my excuse.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Its enjoyment, getting pleasure from buying what you want, rather than necessarily what you actually need.

You could easily spend that on fashion label clothes that you only wear once, or on expensive label toiletries. When you stand back and look at it, detailing is not the most expensive hobby you could have, by any standard.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

wanner69 said:


> Cheap hobby, how come I spent around £10,000 on wax alone :lol:


Because your a mad man who is going to be on the next episode of hoarders


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

wee man said:


> Cookies when and were is the next DA meeting I think a hobby has become an addiction.
> 
> Wee Man


is that DA as in dual action (polisher) or Detailers Anonymous meeting :buffer:


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

I actually like collecting them. Only one brand. I do use them as well though


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Detailers anonymous the other is just a cover to keep members linked.

If it is anonymous why do the meetings start by you giving your name?

Wee Man


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Like any hobby a number of people will take it to extremes, I've seen a picture of someone's collection of games consoles, he must of had 20 machines and hundreds if not thousands of games. There are some people who collect expensive watches, I've even seen a collector of trainers! 
Go over to avforums and you find people spending thousands on hifi gear, thousands for a pair of speakers and so on.

It just comes down to what an individual is interested in and how much interest they have.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Firstly I'll readily admit I have far too many products to practically use. More to the point my wife reminds me of this on a regular basis. However I find my addiction (which it probably is) is seasonal. Apart from regular things you run out of I don't think I really make a detailing purchase from Easter until Black Friday. Then it all goes wrong!!! A combination of shorter daylight, awful weather and sales see me replacing the hours I detail with spending more time on here and all the sellers websites and a few easy clicks later and I feel better again. I replace the fact I can't spend my time physically doing it with buying stuff for the job. Roll on Easter!!! :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I just like trying new products personally.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

http://http://howtogoinggreen.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/ingredients-within-the-cleaning-supplies1.jpg


Moet1974 said:


> Firstly I'll readily admit I have far too many products to practically use. More to the point my wife reminds me of this on a regular basis! :thumb:


:lol:

In this age of equal oppurtunities, I'm not for one second suggesting that it's the woman who is responsible for all the house work  but how would it look if the Mrs was and the kitchen cupboard looked like this ....


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Like many, it's a hobby. I enjoy trying new things


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll say postage has something to do with it :lol:

You run out of say, shampoo - go on a website to buy some. 
If you spend over x amount you get free postage. 
So you spend over the required amount, end up with 10 products landing on your doorstep that you didn't need.

As said, flavour of the month plays it's role too. Someone will have a good experience with a product so you just have to try it for your self.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

scratcher said:


> I'll say postage has something to do with it
> 
> You run out of say, shampoo - go on a website to buy some.
> If you spend over x amount you get free postage.
> ...


Unless you're in NI.... Loads of businesses really try it on with postage to NI, even though we are part of the UK. Sellers on eBay in particular really grind my gears, as the line 'doesn't post to Northern Ireland' regularly appears on the listings.

Sorry, rant over lol.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

It's trial and error a lot of the time, different people get on better with different techniques, I for one have a stack of different products on the garage, many of which I don't use at all anymore! Of course the problem too is that on many occasions we become happy with one product then a new one is released that we have to try of course! A lot of it is the grass is always greener syndrome.

For now I'm happy with my arsenal and am only trying new things as samples.


----------



## Fidge (Jan 23, 2017)

I've been happy with the same products for years. The last time I switched brands was about 7 years ago. In that time I've brought two pots of wax, experimenting. 

Then I brought a new (to me) car and joined here for advice on how to get the best from the paint etc, in the last two months I've spent over £200 on detailing products. Not that I'm complaining, it's a hobby, I don't drink and don't smoke so as long as it doesn't get out of control, it'll be fine...........................



Won't it? :tumbleweed:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Perhaps someone could explain to me “Detailers Shopping Logic”… 

That is: You buy a new product, you read the instructions that tell you to use a small amount sparingly, which you do and it works very well.

You then stand back and admire the results and do the mental calculation that the prescribed tiny amount x once every few weeks = bottle will last for years.

What do you then do ? You immediately go and order a 5 litre (or worse) tub of it on-line, because its “cheaper” and deep down you just know the product will go off and the label will fade long, long before you use even half of it.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Unless you're in NI.... Loads of businesses really try it on with postage to NI, even though we are part of the UK. Sellers on eBay in particular really grind my gears, as the line 'doesn't post to Northern Ireland' regularly appears on the listings.
> 
> Sorry, rant over lol.
> 
> ...


I'm not one of them cooks as its only about a pound more, so I quite often stick that I will post out there for no extra charge . The strangest thing Ive posted is 50 dead lithium batteries! God only knows what they wanted them for. If you ever want anything sending over to the green isle let me know


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I tend to stick with about five or six manufacturers and haven't strayed from them (much), admittedly I have increased my range of products but I just use what I like and get on with.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> Perhaps someone could explain to me "Detailers Shopping Logic"…
> 
> That is: You buy a new product, you read the instructions that tell you to use a small amount sparingly, which you do and it works very well.
> 
> ...


If find the exact opposite. My 5l are the ones that get replaced over and over. These are the products I trust. 500ml bottles are the ones with a try or two from them and if they don't make the grade then they occupy the naughty boys shelf and don't get used!!! :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank heavens above !!  I'm not alone!! :wave: I try my hardest NOT to come on here often, I got "the bug" a couple of years ago and my garage is so full of "stuff" that if I live to 150 I'll never use most of it, I bought mainly for the same reasons that have been aired on here in previous posts, and still "relapse" occasionally, 
My girlfriend is quite happy for me to have this "hobby" as she knows exactly where I am and what I'm getting up to, plus it's still cheaper than drinking or smoking!! well it is now!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Cookies said:


> Unless you're in NI.... Loads of businesses really try it on with postage to NI, even though we are part of the UK. Sellers on eBay in particular really grind my gears, as the line 'doesn't post to Northern Ireland' regularly appears on the listings.
> 
> Sorry, rant over lol.
> 
> ...


That is purely down to the couriers they use, we post stuff to NI regularly without a hiccup. Okay it's a bit dearer to post stuff out there but you can post stuff to NI easier than you can to parts of The Highlands, Inverness is a black hole for posting parcels depending on who you use of course.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

muzzer said:


> That is purely down to the couriers they use, we post stuff to NI regularly without a hiccup. Okay it's a bit dearer to post stuff out there but you can post stuff to NI easier than you can to parts of The Highlands, Inverness is a black hole for posting parcels depending on who you use of course.


Couldn't agree more:thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I never jumped on the bandwagon, I do however like trying new items for example I used to use 3m’s as my go to cutting and finishing products then when they run out I rolled over to the old faithful megs 105/205 when they run out I jumped ship into S3gold s40 ect and now there coming to an end I am looking what next to play with. 

Slight tap on my back I do a lot of research before jumping in so always seem to end up with products I can work with, and touch wood have never had a bottle left touched just once as it didn’t do what I wanted it to.

So I am off to the polishing section to have a gander see whats hot and whats not.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

How about looking at what the big name pro detailers use ? 
If it's good enough for them ....
Initial purchase price might be a little more but for those on the never ending search for a holy grail ..wouldn't it be more cost effective in the long run ??


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

enc said:


> How about looking at what the big name pro detailers use ?
> If it's good enough for them ....
> Initial purchase price might be a little more but for those on the never ending search for a holy grail ..wouldn't it be more cost effective in the long run ??


I like your logic however as in all things in life what works for one doesnt always work for another.

Our mechanic is a ford nut and no other car maker on the planet comes close, but our spark loves vauhxall's which often makes for a good lunch time scrap


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

I purchased 5lt of APC a while back (felt it was a bargain compared to the premix stuff) and at the correct dilution ratio, I've discovered I have enough left to provide every member on here with a full 1litre mix!! I've used approximately half a 1lt bottle! Something else I don't get is.....those who pat there car dry (each to their own etc) to avoid scratching when drying but drag a mitt all round the car when it's been in contact already with a dirty surface....surely after decon & a good wash, all that's left is clean water or am I missing something? When these companies (and members) demo the big towels in a promo video, they drape it across the bonnet and just pull it across the surface to show its water guzzling abilities! :wall:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Actrosman said:


> I don't get is.....those who pat there car dry (each to their own etc) to avoid scratching wl:


Guilty as charged 
TBH, it doesn't take that much longer. With A well protected car .. water sheets off when water is trickled over from a hose ...what remains takes 10 minutes to pat dry. I get what you are saying but patting just takes lessens the chance of stray grit scratching
I've seen videos of pro detailers dragging the drying towel .. so:tumbleweed:


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

enc said:


> reading some of the recent threads and looking through pictures posted of "collections"... for someone not running a detailing/valleting business and owning just one car ... what is the need for so much product ? Surely once you have the basics/essentials, a foam, clay, polish, wax, sealer etc etc which produces good results and you're happy with... isn't that enough ? Maybe there's more to it than I understand!? Don't get me wrong, I'm not having a pop ... I just don't get it. Obviously, I'm not a true detailer :buffer:


Because there's always that 'wonder' product that someone on here recommends - which might be better than they used before, but isn't always better than what you are using already lol!

Oh, and there's always some deal here, so another excuse to buy things you don't really need.


----------

